# Cuvee Cuvee 151 Churchhill Cigar Review - Some Licorice



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I enjoyed the Cuvee Rouge and the Blanc, but the Cuvee 151 is not for me. The first inch or so was quite irritating, but I was patient and it did s...

Read the full review here: Cuvee Cuvee 151 Churchhill Cigar Review - Some Licorice


----------

